# Awesome Adopt Me Vest



## fireflyrn

I just wanted to let all the rescues, shelters and Foster Moms and Dads know that I bought a couple Adopt Me Vests from houndgear.net. I think they were abought $26. They are very nice and gets a lot of attention. I have a pic in my album if you would like to see the vest. fireflyrn


----------



## nekomi

Oh! I really like that one... looks much more visible than some of the others I've seen. I think I will order one for Loki, and keep it on hand for any other fosters I may have in the future.


----------



## fireflyrn

I dont know the size of your fosters. Mine have been between 35-70lbs. I bought a med and large adopt me vest. The medium actually fits alot of my larger dogs.You can call the owner (Mark) and he can help you decide on the size. There is quite a lot of room for adjustment with the straps. They are nice and thick and very visable, and not orange.


----------



## nekomi

I actually got the Medium size for Loki and it arrived in the mail earlier this week! It was here in 2 days from the time of ordering, which was AWESOME! It fit him like a glove. He's about 50 lbs right now, but should be closer to 55 - 58.

I think for my bigger dogs (65 - 80 lbs) I would order a size Large. My dogs tend to be kind of deep-chested and I found that the medium looked a bit small on them. But you're right, plenty of room for adjustment on the straps!

I wouldn't recommend walking a heavy puller (i.e., my Huskies) on the vest alone, since it uses plastic hardware that can break. 

Overall it's an AWESOME VEST and I am super happy that I bought it! Thank you so much for the link. Here is a horrible pic of Loki wearing it (I'll get a better one when he goes for a walk later this week).


----------



## Adustgerm

Be nice if they made one for my kids to wear.


----------

